# New Year Outing



## FlatsSteeler

Calling all West Coasters and anybody else who wants to come..........Its time to set up the 1st outing of the new Yr.
Joe


----------



## Guest

OK.  I'm in.  I was already working on this with a group from up north like "Yankeetown".  Was working through PM's so it wouldn't be "skiff sensitive" .  Now that I'm registered here, let's get them to this site and go from there.

CR


----------



## Guest

> Hi Ron,
> Good to see you on this site Yankeetown would be a good place to kick off the 07 year..........
> Joe
> 
> 
> 
> Well all righty then.  You keeping the 13?
Click to expand...

Oops, we need to take this to the WC section. :-[

Done.

I'm PM'ing the guys to jump on this thread.

We should schedule so as not to conflict with other forum outings.  I think the WC Gheenoe forum was the 3rd weekend of the month and the EC was the first.  If we took the 2nd or the 4th we might prevent conflict and draw from the EC as well as the WC.  I personally will start with a vote for the 2nd weekend.

CR


----------



## Guest

I want to come.


----------



## JoeWelbourn

Come on over, you can stay at my house!! I want to go.


----------



## Guest

Joe knows where the fishes is. 

I say we put FlatsSteeler in charge. We going to Yankeetown? Hole Hitter should have no excuse for not showing up. I'll get hold of some other northern Micro Skiff owners and let them know. WC noe's are not too active. You want to try for the third weekend in Jan. Clark, can you make that weekend? We could let you be the first one there.


----------



## JoeWelbourn

Yep, I found fish. Homasassa Springs, look at these photos?  I know--the files are BIG, but I want to leave them big so you can count the Snook.  I took these photos from the Homosassa Springs Park viewing station at the spring head about 100 yards from the public access main river (Homosassa River). What you can not see is the Bull Reds swimming down stream with the hundreds of mantees. This place is awesome.



















Yes those are all Snook. Can you saw weekend trip to Homosassa Springs (river) about 1 hour and 15 minutes north of Tampa? Sign up now!! I want to go and camp then fish the days (and possibly night).

Joe


----------



## brew1891

I wouldnt mind driving over from O-town for something on the west coast if you guys dont mind central floridians crashing your party. My inlaws live outside Tampa so im over that way often. I've only brought the gheenoe once...it didnt go so well cause i really had no idea what i was doing over there.


----------



## Guest

> I wouldnt mind driving over from O-town for something on the west coast if you guys dont mind central floridians crashing your party.


I welcome "crashers"  ;D  Clark is good at it.  

That's the whole point in picking a weekend that won't confict with another club. 

I'm crashing the East Coast after christmas myself.  I even invited myself. ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl

Add me to the list of Orlando folks that will be crashing the party!


----------



## brew1891

If anyone from ORL or east coast wants to set up a caravan to head over or needs a spot/seat i will probably have one available on my gheenoe. 

After seeing those pics my vote is for the homossasa area! good lawd!


----------



## Guest

Do we have a date & real place in mind gang???


----------



## Guest

> Do we have a date & real place in mind gang???


I would like to see FlatsSteeler take charge of this thing. 

Joe?


----------



## Big_Fish

Yankee town power plant outflow should be going off! In the new year


----------



## FlatsSteeler

> Do we have a date & real place in mind gang???
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to see FlatsSteeler take charge of this thing.
> 
> Joe?
Click to expand...

Ill do what I can..............We should pick a date I say the 3rd w/e in Jan.............


----------



## Guest

Thanks Joe


----------



## Guest

> Yankee town power plant outflow should be going off! In the new year


OK, I feel like a DA. :-[ but it hasn't explaned itself to me.  Do you mean that the plant will be puting out warm water or that they will be "down".  Are you speaking of the nuke or another plant?


----------



## jmarkklock

> Yankee town power plant outflow should be going off! In the new year
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I feel like a DA. :-[ but it hasn't explaned itself to me.  Do you mean that the plant will be puting out warm water or that they will be "down".  Are you speaking of the nuke or another plant?
Click to expand...

I think he means the the plant will be putting out warm water and the fishing will be going off


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy

did the old Prez git assaninated? :'(


----------



## FlatsSteeler

No, You are still the Prez...................


----------



## Guest

> did the old Prez git assaninated?  :'(


Bout time you showed up.   This is a microskiff forum and all "liddle" boats are welcome.   Will you play nice? ;D ;D


----------



## Big_Fish

I meant the fishing will be going off, and there are two power plants there one fossil one nuke! that whole area is good you can go Crystal river or up to cedar key all in less than an hour and the rivers too.


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy

Ill fish up at the nuke plant. All the fish glow in the dark there and easier to hit with a bat at night ! ;D


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy

will this be a day trip or a weekend thing? What does everyone think. i Have never been to this location bbut what i have heard it would make a great over night trip.


----------



## jmarkklock

I was lucky enough to go to Homosassa for a week in July. It is beautiful, miles and miles of flats, crystal clear water, the fishing was awesome.  I have never been in the winter, but I asked a local guide and he said that the power plant outflow was incredible in the winter.  He said the flats were good unless there was a north wind, in which case there would be very little water.  I wish I could go. Good luck guys!


----------



## FlatsSteeler

The only thing I have heard was that in the winter all the Snowbirds gather to watch the Manatees which suposedly are in the Hommo in mass quanity..............making it very hard to fish.......Just what I heard......
Joe


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy

where do we all meet? and what time? i here a beer calling my name


----------



## Guest

> where do we all meet?


I was originally trying to get a group to go out of Capt. Eds Yankeetown Marina.  He welcomes groups and needs support to keep the Marina open from the ramp fees.  I understand that the ride out from the Marina has much less boat traffic than the **** or CR.  I'm open to any suggestions since this was started before the forum was even created.  I think Joe and I just carried it over because we were going to do it.  Anybody with any other ideas?



> and what time?


Eatme will be there at daylight.  Don't need to be embarrassed again by him showing up first after driving across the state. 



> i here a beer calling my name


  "St. Poly Girl"?  ;D ;D


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy

mmmmmmmmmmm... is Sophie going too?  Garry you can come too i guess! ;D


----------



## FlatsSteeler

I say we use Capt Ed's.................. Ron can you get some info on the Marina fee, camping, ect ect................If I have time tomorrow I will call the Marina for the info.......Oh wait all I have is time, no job just time, anybody hiring...........
Joe


----------



## Guest

Joe,

You got time tommorrow to go on the FS forum "Big Bend" section? Look for the "New Ramp" thread and either post or IM Capt'n ED. The publicity of the post sure won't hurt him and will keep him to the top. If you don't, PM me and and I'll do it over the weekend. I'm hoping to meet some of the other "locals" up there next week anyway.

Thanks,
CR


----------



## FlatsSteeler

I just spoke to Paula(She runs the show) at Yankeetown Marina....(www.yankeetownmarina.com) and we are set for 20 Jan 2007........ 
Details so far: 
Ramp fee - $5.00 but she doesn't like to charge 5.00 for small boats like canoes gheenoes small boats so she will charge 2.50 or if we buy bait snacks ect ect equal to $15.00(2 drinks & 75 shrimp) NO CHARGE for ramp. 
Camping - they allow some camping on the site (I would call first) 
Motel - few less than 2.0 moles from marina see web site 
Picnic tables - On site all over no problem for a group. 
Distance to Gulf - 2.5 miles fresh water 
See web for more details.................. 
I do need a basic head count 
Joe


----------



## Guest

Can I make it There-Fish-Back Home in 1 day? Im in Titusville.


----------



## Guest

> Can I make it There-Fish-Back Home in 1 day? Im in Titusville.


Mapquest shows 2 hours 53 mins one way. I know I can so I'm sure you can too. Clark, I'm pretty sure that's where your dad went when we met at Simmons.


----------



## FlatsSteeler

143 miles 2hrs 39 min according to Google earth Titusville Fl to Yankeetown Fl
Seems easy enough................
Joe


----------



## Guest

Yeah,Thats where he went...He has A friend thats A guide over there.I think Im going to come.


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy

clarke,
you can come to my house and stay the night we can leave first thjing in the morning. Mygheenoe1 can snuggle up with you that night!  you can pitch a tent with dave! ;D


----------



## Big_Fish

> 143 miles 2hrs 39 min according to Google earth Titusville Fl to Yankeetown Fl
> Seems easy enough................
> Joe


I would not trust that time give it 4 hours, capnron I would not trust mapquest to get me around the block!!


----------



## Guest

*Well it looks like I will drive over Fri. night and stay the weekend.*


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy

This i think would be a better place to have the Jan. 20th mini rally. Theres 5 restaraunts and bars on the river and a island full of monkeys we can go to! The pics that Joe W posted is where all the snookies are! I vote for this place! www.naturesresortfla.com


----------



## Guest

> I vote for this place! www.naturesresortfla.com


How far is it from the Gulf?

Is the waterway to the Gulf safe for "microskiffs"?

What are the ramp conditions?

Do they accept and support mid size groups?

I game for anywhere, I just always ask these questions when I'm looking for a new spot.


----------



## mygheenoe1

river is connected to the gulf you will get there
no pirates on this river so yes it is 
ramp condtions light & varible slopes in the river
10-4 0n big groups
this spot has been there since columbus
   ;D     :-? :  :-[


----------



## Guest

> river is connected to the gulf you will get there:-


I agree.  Just not sure about traveling that many miles in a "microskiff" sharing a channel with 25 to 35' offshore boats blasting by and throwing large wakes.  



> this spot has been there since columbus:-


I agree and a great place if you want to up the Halls and bass fish.  My buddies have been known to catch reds while fishing for bass in the clear water right after you go under the bridge.

The **** is a river I would go out of with a 17' flats boat but not a "microskiff".  I'll go out of the Chaz, Yankeetown, The Barge Canal, Ozello or the Waccassa (spl?).   I'll leave the **** and CR to the experts.  My .00002 cents.


----------



## LoneRanger

CR is a super easy place to navigate, I'm game and I'll just crash over there at my aunts house on the water.



sounds like fun. big boat wakes are over rated, just slow up and angle em out.






unless your Curtis.  

L.R.


----------



## Guest

> CR is a super easy place to navigate, I'm game and I'll just crash over there at my aunts house on the water.
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like fun. big boat wakes are over rated, just slow up and angle em out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unless your Curtis.
> 
> L.R.


I think CR is better to navigate in a small boat than **** especially if you use the ramp at the end of I think it's 44. I have never used that ramp but checked it out last year. I normally use the ramp about half way because it's in fresh water - like the idea if freshwater wash on the bottom of the boat, freshwater flush on the engine and not dunking the trailer in salt if I don't have to. Makes the cleanup at the end of the day a snap.   I personally don't care, I'll bring the boat to match the conditions for myself.  I was thinking of the safety of the others, especially if we had "newbies" joining in.

Ron


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy

we just back from homosassa we checked out the ramps at 2 diff. marinas and at the natures resort and they are all excellent!  There is a multitude of motels restaurants pleanty of fishing spot! For those who want to fish the gulf it is a 5.5 mile run to the gulf. The water is brackish and has salt and fresh water fishin there!  As for the boat traffic it is all manatee area where we are camping. but plus past the marinas it opens up to full speed so obey the the marine signage! Mygheenoe1and myself have reserved our cabin for fri and sat nights. Looking forward to see everyone there!


----------

